# lang/Expect and tcl internal headers compilation failure



## ArsenShnurkov (May 29, 2012)

```
[root@freebsd62 /usr/ports/lang/expect]# make
===>   expect-5.43.0_3 depends on shared library: tcl84.1 - found
===>  Configuring for expect-5.43.0_3
configuring Expect 5.43.0
checking for autoconf... yes
checking configure up to date... yes
checking host system type... i386-portbld-freebsd6.2
checking target system type... i386-portbld-freebsd6.2
checking build system type... i386-portbld-freebsd6.2
checking shell to use within Make... /bin/sh
checking for gcc... cc
checking whether the C compiler (cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe ) works... yes
checking whether the C compiler (cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe ) is a cross-compiler... no
checking whether we are using GNU C... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for building with threads... no (default)
checking for Tcl configuration... configure: error: /usr/local/lib/tcl8.4 directory doesn't contain tclConfig.sh
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]ports@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/lang/expect/work/expect-5.43/config.log" including the output of
the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/expect.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/expect.
```


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2012)

Is lang/tcl84 properly installed? /usr/local/lib/tcl8.4/tclConfig.sh should exist.

If the file does exist what is its first line? It may be looking for an interpreter at the wrong place.


----------

